# What to add to tank upgrade



## Magicmonkey06 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey all, 

I am currently upgrading my tank to a large 200 litter planted tank and basically just looking for some advice on what I should add to the tank, 

Currently I have a small plec, 2 sail fin mollies, 3 guppies, 2 cory cat fish 3 zebra Dinaos, 6 neon tetras and a single honey gourami. Oh and a couple of assasin snails 

So where do I go from here is my question! What would be good to add into the mix?! And also how can I sex my honey gourami as I want to get it a replacmet mate or will it b ok in a trio of them as my fish shop only sells them in pairs? 

Any advice would be greatfull


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I am not 100% sure on the gourami, but as far as what else to put in the tank....

I would suggest getting at least 4 more cories. They do best and will be a lot more active and happier in groups of 6 or more. I would maybe look into another schooling fish (tetra, barb, rasp., ect)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Without being able to compare to another sexing the gourami may be diffacult.Males(of any kind of gourami)have longer fins and more color.Most LFS (although they may sell pairs) really don't stock male and female dwarf gouramis as the fish farms usaully only sell males.I have had one honey female ,so not saying it is impossible to get m/f pair,but not common.


----------



## Magicmonkey06 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks will it be happy by its self?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

From what I have heard and read, gouramis are solitary fish. He would be fine on his own.


----------



## Magicmonkey06 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cool thanks, so any suggestions for fish? Want something with abit of character like the sail fins


----------

